# Nexxo roof



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi, Can anyone tell me if I can walk on the roof of my Ford Transit Nexxo T660? Thanks.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi efjayar,
I must admit I wouldn't walk on ours (I am 14st5ib). It doesn't look to me as though it is designed for that. Might have to ask your dealer to get the difinitive answer.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Chris. I had been getting a bit concerned at standing on the top of my shoogly stepladder to clean the roof and after speaking to the owner of a Solano T615 who had been on the roof of his van I wondered if it would be safe to do so on mine but I don't think I'd chance it either.


----------



## marydot (Dec 28, 2008)

Know of someone who had his T660 roof walked on by toe rags, probably after the satellite dish or solar panel, after they had climbed up the bike rack. The repair bill for the cracked roof panel, fortunately covered by insurance was over £9000, for a complete new panel. 8O So I don't think I'd be risking it!


----------

